# Netatmo Welcome / HomeKit



## DadGeeK (29 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

Malgré la MAJ iOS 15.3, dans laquelle j’avais beaucoup d’espoir, rien n’est finalement règlé. 

Je m’explique :

J’ai installé une caméra Netatmo (Welcome) chez moi pour pouvoir l’intégrer à mon environnement domotique HomeKit. Aussi, je rencontre des soucis  depuis le début au niveau de la gestion des enregistrements sur homekit (je précise à toute fin utile que j’ai un abonnement iCloud + 2To). En effet, je suis « obligé » de redémarrer la caméra fréquemment pour qu’elle détecte les mouvements et démarre un enregistrement sur l’application maison, alors même que sur l’app Netatmo security c’est correctement identifié. Parfois, même en faisant comme cela, les enregistrements ne sont pas faits.

Le seul moyen que j’ai c’est de supprimer la caméra de « Maison » et de l’y remettre. Toutefois, jusqu’à présent ça n’a pas porté ses fruits puisque je suis toujours dans la même situation ...

J’avais précédemment sélectionné l’export automatique des vidéos sur ma Dropbox et pensant que ça pouvait créer un conflit avec HomeKit je l’ai stoppé mais je m’aperçois que ça ne change rien à mon problème.

Si jamais vous avez été confronté à cette situation, ce sera avec plaisir,

Merci à vous


----------



## Tiberius (29 Janvier 2022)

Est-ce que tu utilises plusieurs concentrateur Homekit ? Du style un HomePod et une Apple TV ? As-tu plusieurs domiciles définis ?


----------



## DadGeeK (29 Janvier 2022)

Salut, 

Un seul concentrateur (ATV) et une seule maison.


----------



## Tiberius (29 Janvier 2022)

DadGeeK a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Un seul concentrateur (ATV) et une seule maison.


Ah, ok, parce que j'avais eu ce genre de souci à cause d'une configuration complexe comme ça, donc ton problème ne semble pas venir de là.

Autre piste : ta caméra a-t-elle une IP fixe ?


----------



## DadGeeK (29 Janvier 2022)

Aucune idée, je dirais que Non.
Cela pourrait-il avoir une incidence ? Sachant qu’elle fonctionne parfaitement dans l’App Netatmo Security


----------



## Tiberius (29 Janvier 2022)

Oui, il est possible que si la camera change d’adresse IP, HomeKit soit perdu. En tout cas, ça ne coute rien d’essayer de lui attribuer une IP fixe sur ton réseau. Pour ma part, je l’ai fait pour tous les appareils, dont mes caméras (et ça me permet de surveiller dans AdGuard ce que fait chaque appareil de mon réseau)


----------



## DadGeeK (29 Janvier 2022)

Je viens de la passer sur une IP fixe et je vais bien voir si cela change quelque chose. Typiquement environ une heure après l’avoir rebootée j’avais ce souci. À suivre…


----------



## DadGeeK (30 Janvier 2022)

DadGeeK a dit:


> Je viens de la passer sur une IP fixe et je vais bien voir si cela change quelque chose. Typiquement environ une heure après l’avoir rebootée j’avais ce souci. À suivre…


Bon,
Malgré le passage en IP fixe, les redémarrages, suppressions d'HomeKit, remises à zéros de la caméra, rien n'y fait, quelques minutes après avoir les enregistrements qui s'effectuent, ça fait comme avant, plus rien ne s'enregistre. Par ailleurs, je vois que le bug de date que j'avais auparavant avec iOS 15.2 et qui avait disparu avec 15.3 est revenu ...

Relou Netatmo, je suis pas loin de la renvoyer ...


----------



## Tiberius (31 Janvier 2022)

Utilises-tu d'autres caméras HSV ?


----------



## DadGeeK (31 Janvier 2022)

Oui. Une Eufy. Je n’ai pas de souci avec.


----------



## Tiberius (31 Janvier 2022)

Bon, donc tout penche vers un bug de la Netatmo ...


----------



## DadGeeK (31 Janvier 2022)

Mouais 
J’ai ouvert un ticket chez Netatmo pour avoir un début de réponse mais ils disent déjà qu’ils sont débordés …


----------



## DadGeeK (31 Janvier 2022)

Je me permets d’ajouter un point. 
Absent du domicile durant quelques heures les enregistrements ont fonctionné. Je rentre chez moi et je me rends compte qu’ils ne fonctionnent plus, alors que dans HomeKit il y a bien l’option « diffuser et autoriser l’enregistrement » de sélectionnée.


----------



## RR10 (2 Février 2022)

Bonjour,

 As-tu encore les mêmes problèmes?
De mon côté je rencontre exactement la même chose. Sur mes 2 caméras Présence, aucun enregistrement ne se fait sur Maison alors que côté Security aucun problème. J’ai effectué les bonnes configurations de diffusion et d’enregistrement. Dernier enregistrement remonte à une semaine. 

J’ai également une caméra Welcome pour qui je n’ai pas de problème d’enregistrement sur Maison et Security. Je suis en IP fixe sur les 3 caméras.


----------



## DadGeeK (2 Février 2022)

RR10 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> As-tu encore les mêmes problèmes?
> De mon côté je rencontre exactement la même chose. Sur mes 2 caméras Présence, aucun enregistrement ne se fait sur Maison alors que côté Security aucun problème. J’ai effectué les bonnes configurations de diffusion et d’enregistrement. Dernier enregistrement remonte à une semaine.
> ...


Salut,

J’ai toujours les mêmes soucis et toujours pas de retour de Netatmo. Je soupçonne un bug entre Netatmo et iOS / HomeKit. C’est chiant, pour des produits à ces tarifs là.


----------



## RR10 (7 Février 2022)

Le retour de NETATMO à mon message :


Bonjour,

Nous vous remercions pour votre message et sommes désolés de lire cela.

Nous avons été alertés de problèmes avec nos caméras et Homekit Secure video.

C'est un sujet complexe sur lequel nous travaillons actuellement. Une mise à jour prochaine de logiciel ajoutera de nouveaux logs et nous permettra de recueillir plus d'informations.

Plusieurs utilisateurs ont signalé que les enregistrements fonctionnaient de nouveau en supprimant les notifications de l'Apple TV.

Nous voulons donc vous assurer que c'est un sujet en cours d'investigation et nous tenons à vous remercier pour votre patience,


----------



## Tiberius (7 Février 2022)

Bon bien je vais attendre avant d'installer ma Netatmo presence alors, ça m'évitera de m'énerver si ça ne fonctionne pas


----------



## Tiberius (11 Mars 2022)

Voilà, j'ai installé ma caméra Netatmo Présence et ... pas de HSV


----------



## Kekeledj (21 Mars 2022)

Bonsoir la communauté , 
Même problème que vous, 
Toutes les « astuces » réalisées sans succès ……
Avez vous du neuf côté netatmo ? 
J ai passé 2 heures au téléphone avec la hormone Apple qui font remonter aux ingénieurs mais pour eux pas d explication connue et évidemment ils renvoient la balle à netatmo ….
Bien à vous


----------



## Tiberius (22 Mars 2022)

Pour ma part j'ai ouvert un ticket chez Netatmo. Ils m'ont répondu la même chose que ce que certains ont déjà reçu ici, à savoir qu'ils étaient au courant et que c'était un sujet en cours. Mais bon, visiblement le problème date de plusieurs mois maintenant. J'ai trouvé un fil de discussion sur MacRumors, premier message en septembre, message le plus récent la semaine dernière, problème toujours non résolu...


----------



## Kekeledj (23 Mars 2022)

Tiberius a dit:


> Pour ma part j'ai ouvert un ticket chez Netatmo. Ils m'ont répondu la même chose que ce que certains ont déjà reçu ici, à savoir qu'ils étaient au courant et que c'était un sujet en cours. Mais bon, visiblement le problème date de plusieurs mois maintenant. J'ai trouvé un fil de discussion sur MacRumors, premier message en septembre, message le plus récent la semaine dernière, problème toujours non résolu...


Bonjour, 
Je n ai jamais eu de retour de netatmo pour ma part …..
Ce matin plus aucune caméra ne fonctionne sur hksv….
Ça devient l enfer ! 
Je vais songer à revendre netatmo pour basculer à la concurrence
Bien à vous


----------



## Moutaille (23 Mars 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai eu ce problème il y a un an avec ma Welcome et je n'ai pas trouvé d'ou venait le problème avec Homekit. Je suis donc passé sur des Eufy qui n'ont aucun problème.
Je souligne quand même que le SAV Netatmo a été très bon et a cherché à m'aider pour régler le problème.


----------



## Tiberius (24 Mars 2022)

Oui, les Eufy fonctionnent bien mieux, mais côté caméra extérieur avec projecteur et compatible Homekit, le choix est limité. Les Eufy Floodlight cam ne le sont pas par exemple. Eve doit en sortir une bientôt, à voir. Cela étant dit, en dehors de ce problème HSV je suis plutôt content de cette caméra qui fait bien le taf et qui éclaire bien l'allée dans laquelle je l'ai placée.

Sinon, je ne sais pas si c'est une coincidence, mais depuis 2 jours j'ai de très nombreuses coupures d'internet et ... HSV s'est mis à fonctionner sur cette caméra ! Je ne sais pas si ça ca durer (enfin, j'aimerai bien que mon opérateur résolve les problèmes de coupures !), mais j'ai enfin accès aux enregistrements HomeKit...


----------



## Salih (28 Mars 2022)

Bonjour, j’ai le même problème que vous.
L’enregistrement va et vient à sa guise… je ne parviens pas à trouver l’élément qui rend le système inopérant.
A noter comme tiberius j’ai 2 concentrateurs : ATV et homepod mini. Qu’elle était la solution que tu avais trouvé ?

Par ailleurs le pb est pour les 2 caméras Netatmo (présence et welcome) mais également sur caméra eufy.
Apple dit que le pb va être résolu dans une prochaine mise à jour… mais laquelle ?
et surtout en attendant on paye un abonnement mais on a pas accès à 100%.


----------



## Tiberius (30 Mars 2022)

Pour ma part ça a fonctionné une fois... suite à des coupures répétées d'internet chez mon opérateur. Ca a enregistré une fois (on le voit sur la vidéo que j'ai mise en ligne) Mais depuis, ça ne fonctionne plus 
Et en plus, maintenant ce sont mes automatisations "quand quelqu'un arrive à la maison" ou "la dernière personne part de la maison" qui ne fonctionnent plus


----------



## Tiberius (1 Avril 2022)

Bon, j'ai de temps en temps un enregistrement HSV qui se fait, mais globalement àa ne fonctionne pas.
En revanche, j'ai résolu mon problème d'automatisation : je me suis déconnecté de mon compte iCloud sur l'iPhone qui sert à identifié ma position et je e suis reconnecté. Depuis, ça fonctionne de nouveau.


----------



## Draco1544 (5 Avril 2022)

Je viens d’acheter la caméra et de découvrir que HomeKit secure video ne marche pas, vous avez des nouvelles la dessus ?


----------



## sdick (3 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour. Je rencontre exactement le même pb depuis qq jour. Ma Netatmo Welcome envoyait bien les enregistrements sur HKSV mais depuis qq jours plus rien, à part sur l'application Netatmo aucun moyen de visualiser les enregistrements, il n'y a plus rien via l'application Maison. Comme d'autres utilisateurs j'ai essayé de redémarrer la caméra, de la supprimer et de la remettre dans l'appli Maison, mais rien ne marche... Vu le nb de témoignages sans solution ça sent le passage à une autre marque si aucun correctif ne règle le pb sous peu


----------



## sdick (3 Juillet 2022)

Finalement peut-être une piste du côté de l'Apple TV qui sert de concentrateur HK, qui ne semble pas dispo en permanence, et si j'ai bien compris l'analyse des vidéos se fait à son niveau. Ce qui est bizarre est que le flux en direct est bien accessible via l'application maison, c'est juste le stockage des enregistrements qui ne se fait pas ; je vais la réinitialiser pour voir si ça règle le pb ...


----------



## Tiberius (4 Juillet 2022)

Mouais, elle fonctionne toujours aussi mal cette caméra... Parfois, elle se déconnecte/reconnecte plusieurs fois dans la journée, ou HKSV ne fonctionne plus, ou elle perd le WiFi (qui reste toujours le même), ou on n'a plus accès au flux dans l'app alors que dans HK on l'a toujours, ou l'inverse... Bref, elle ne fait vraiment pas preuve de stabilité ! Je ne sais pas s'il y a eu une mise à jour, mais ça c'est quand même un peu amélioré côté HKSV. J'ai aussi activé la sauvegarde DropBox, mais comme il n'y a pas de purge de la part de la caméra, ça se remplis vite. On aurait aimé pouvoir limiter depuis l'app...
J'aurai bien aimé tester sa concurrente directe, la nouvelle caméra Eve, mais ça reste un peu cher.


----------



## maxime350 (31 Octobre 2022)

Tiberius a dit:


> Est-ce que tu utilises plusieurs concentrateur Homekit ? Du style un HomePod et une Apple TV ? As-tu plusieurs domiciles définis ?


Bonjour @Tiberuis,

J'ai depuis 2 semaines une caméra Netatmo Welcome et celle-ci se déconnecte régulièrement.
J'ai plusieurs concentrateurs Homekit.

As tu une astuce à me partager ?

Maxime


----------



## sergiodadi (31 Octobre 2022)

Tiberius a dit:


> Mouais, elle fonctionne toujours aussi mal cette caméra... Parfois, elle se déconnecte/reconnecte plusieurs fois dans la journée, ou HKSV ne fonctionne plus, ou elle perd le WiFi (qui reste toujours le même), ou on n'a plus accès au flux dans l'app alors que dans HK on l'a toujours, ou l'inverse... Bref, elle ne fait vraiment pas preuve de stabilité ! *Je ne sais pas s'il y a eu une mise à jour,*



Tu peux trouver la description des mises à jour sur le forum  Netatmo   

La dernière version est:

*Smart Indoor Camera 5.14 2022-05-20:*

New feature: Home Alarm, Control all the sirens of your home as a security system
HomeKit Secure Video bug fixes
Remove low batteries notification for USB powered NIS
Minor bug fixes
Security improvements


----------



## Tiberius (31 Octobre 2022)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Tu peux trouver la description des mises à jour sur le forum  Netatmo
> 
> La dernière version est:
> 
> ...


Merci pour le lien. Dans mon cas c'est la caméra extérieure, mais j'ai aussi trouvé la note de version *Changelog v3.10.0 (May 24th, 2022)*


----------



## Tiberius (31 Octobre 2022)

maxime350 a dit:


> Bonjour @Tiberuis,
> 
> J'ai depuis 2 semaines une caméra Netatmo Welcome et celle-ci se déconnecte régulièrement.
> J'ai plusieurs concentrateurs Homekit.
> ...


Je dirai s'assurer qu'elle est bien à jour, et qu'elle capte bien le wifi. A chaque fois que j'ai des soucis avec ma caméra extérieure Netatmo, c'est parce qu'elle capte mal le wifi.


----------



## maxime350 (31 Octobre 2022)

Tiberius a dit:


> Je dirai s'assurer qu'elle est bien à jour, et qu'elle capte bien le wifi. A chaque fois que j'ai des soucis avec ma caméra extérieure Netatmo, c'est parce qu'elle capte mal le wifi.


Merci pour ta réponse.
La mienne est à côté de ma Livebox donc le signal Wifi est excellent et je me suis assuré de me connecter sur le wifi 2.4Ghz.
Par contre j'ai l'impression que la connexion Ethernet n'est pas au point


----------

